# Sticky  Updated forum RULES | Обновени ПРАВИЛА на форума



## dia

Правилата можете да намерите, написани от европейския админ, в оригиналния им вариант на английски на адрес:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179332 Малките промени, спрямо оригиналния вариант на правилата, се дължат на спецификите на нашата секция.


Добре дошли във форума, надяваме се, че престоят ви ще е приятен!

Това са набор от правила, които трябва да спазвате докато сте тук. Докато участвате в този форум, вие сте задължени да ги спазвате. Всякакви мнения засягащи правилата са добре дошли- позитивни или негативни. Накрая, моля помнете, тук се събират много различни хора, от много различни култури. Моля уважавайте другите потребители, защото кооперацията между хората позволява на ScyscraperCity да преуспява. Тези нови правила влизат в ролята на допълнение към вече съществуващите. Ако случайно откриете несъответствие, моля сигнализирайте. Във всеки случай, с предимство при вземане на дадено решение ще бъдат новите правила.

*Правила:*

*I. Базови правила:*

1. Съдържания на мненията
2. Докладване на мнения
3. Отношения с модераторите
4. Отношения с другите потребители
5. Изтрити мнения и заключени теми
6. Нарушения/временно изключване/банове и как да ги оспорвате
7. Повече от един акаунт.
8. Модераторите полагат максимални усилия

*II. Други важни правила:*

1. Поверителност
2. Лични заплахи
3. Злоупотреба със системата за лични бележки
4. Отваряне на негативни теми за други държави
5. Тагове

*III. Технически правила:*

1. Размер на снимки
2. Подписи
3. Аватари
4. Цитиране

*IV. Съдържание на цитати:*

1. Признание на заслуга
2. Избиране на източници

*V. Специални правила:*

1. Брой на нарушения

*VI. Последни правила:*

1. Следване на правилата
2. Непредвидени ситуации


----------



## dia

*I. Базови правила

1. Съдържания на мненията*

1.1 Потребителите са отговорни за съдържанието на мненията си

1.2 Следното няма да се толерира:

a) обиди към други потребители
б) коментари с расистко, хомофобско, ксенофобско съдържание и/или други шовинистки забележки
в) пускане на провокативни мнения с цел започване на т.н. flame wars (безкрайни спорове)
г) атакуване на религии, включително антисемитски изказвания
д) създаване на множество теми засягащи един и същ сюжет
е) рекламиране без предварително одобрение от модератори
ж) изразяване на радост от смърт на цивилни хора, без значение от тяхната националност или вероизповедание
з) пожелания за смърт на хора или смъртни закани
и) пускане на шокиращо графично или порнографско съдържание, дори това да е само линк към външен сайт
й) създаването на множество акаунти, включително създаването им, за да се представите за човек от друга националност, с цел започване на flame wars
к) публикуване на връзки с нелегално съдържание или предлагане на хакерски дейности
л) създаване на мнения, които омаловажават исторически събития (например отричане на Холокоста)

1.3 Политически дискусии са позволени, но потребителите могат да очакват много по-стриктно модериране

1.4 Не са позволени шеги отнасящи се до трагични събития

1.5 Потребителите трябва да проверяват мненията си преди да ги пуснат, задавайки си няколко базови въпроси:


Мнението ми би ли предзвикало скандали и обиди?
Мнението ми ясно формулирано ли е?
Мнението ми има ли противоречив смисъл?
Прочетох ли темата преди да публикувам мнение?

*2. Докладване на мнения*

В случай че сте попаднали на мнение, което намирате за неподходящо, ви приканваме да го докладвате. Това може да се направи или с лична бележка до модератор или използвайки бутонът предвиден за това (







). Потребителите не трябва да отговарят на тролове, хора които са тук само да провокират, без да допринасят към форума, защото това само влошава нещата. За предпочитане е докладването да става чрез Лично съобщение.

*3. Отношения с модераторите:*

а) Стриктно е забранено да влизате в конфронтация с модератор. Разногласията се изясняват само и единствено на лични бележки

б) Не преследвайте, нито заплашвайте, който и да е член на модераторския екип

в) Забранява се така нареченото "скрито модериране" - потребители, които вместо да сигнализират на модератор за дадена нередност предпочитат да напишат в проблемната тема "Няма ли модератори наблизо?", "Тази тема вече е за ключ!", "Преместете тези мнения" и т.н.

*4. Отношения с другите потребители:*

Потребителите трябва да са отворени към други хора с различни мнения, особено на теми засягащи морални възгледи. Ако видите мнение на друг потребител, чието мнението ви е неприятно, опитайте се да му докажете че греши чрез аргументи, вместо с караници. Не трябва в никакъв случай, да прибягвате до обиди към други потребители.

*5. Изтрити мнения и заключени теми:*

а) Модераторите трият мнения с причина, от което следва, че повторното пускане на изтрито мнение, може да Ви донесе наказание (brig). Използвайте подходящите методи за комуникация с модератор, за да откриете защо вашето мнение е било изтрито.

* в нашата секция това се прави чрез лични бележки или в тази тема: Forum moderation | Модериране на форума

б) Модераторите заключват теми с причина, което значи, че повторното отваряне на затворена тема, може да Ви донесе наказание (brig). Използвайте подходящи медотоди за комуникация с модератор, ако Вашата тема е била заключена.

*6. Нарушения/временно изключване/банове и как да ги оспорвате*

а) Има три типа ограничения:


_инфракции_ (включително официални предупреждения- warnings)- потребителят получава или официално предупреждение или наказателни точки за неприемливо държание, ако натрупа 3 активни точки, автоматично е сложен in the brig
_brig_- потребителят не може да пише за даден период от време, но може да чете форума и да получава лични бележки
_бан_- тотално ограничаване, изгонване от форума

Ако Вие или ваш приятел сте получили някое от тези наказания, можете да потърсите допълнителна информация от модераторите чрез лично съобщение.

б) Не е позволено създаване на тема относно бан на потребител или за критикуване на модератор. Такива теми ще бъдат изтривани веднага и повторно публикуване ще води до brig.

в) Модераторите могат да ограничат достъпа ви до някои части на форума

*7. Повече от един акаунт:*

а) Забранено е създаването на повече от един акаунт на един и същи потребител

б) Повторно регистриране по време на бан или brig не е позволено

*8. Модераторите полагат максимални усилия*

Модерирането е на принцип на максимални усилия. Имайки предвид, че модераторите и админите на SkyscraperCity са доброволци, които предлагат свободното си време в услуга на форума е неблагоразумно:


да се очаква от тях да бъдат онлайн постоянно и да отговарят винаги веднага след като са получили съобщения
да са в постоянна готовност да помогнат в случай на проблем
да модерират тема в секундата, в която има нужда
да проверяват всички текущи дискусии всеки ден
да забележат веднага нарушение на форумните правила

*Опитайте се да вземате предвид всичко това преди да обвините модератор, че си затваря очите или игнорира Вашите молби/искания*


----------



## dia

*II. Други важни правила:*

*1. Поверителност*

Не разкривайте поверителна, лична информация за други потребители (например, истинското им име, техни снимки, личен адрес или телефонен номер)

*2. Лични заплахи*

Заплахи срещу други потребители са стриктно забранени! Подобна дейност ще доведе до незабавно отстраняване от форума

*3. Злоупотреба със системата за лични бележки*

Обиди към други потребители чрез лични бележки не са позволени

*4. Отваряне на негативни теми за други държави*

Препоръчително е да не се отварят такива теми. Пропръчително е потребителите също да взимат хомора предвид преди да обивнаяват други потребители, че нарушават това правило. Подобни теми водят до провокации и скандали. Правете всичко възможно да ги избягвате. Ако все пак подобна тема се появи наблегнете на *хумора*, а не на яростта си

*5. Тагове*

Тагове, които не служат за информативно маркиране на темата, са стриктно забранени. Модераторите могат да виждат кой е сложил даден таг и ако се налага, да санкционират.


----------



## dia

*III Технически правила*

*1. Големина и брой на снимките*

Модераторите имат правото да премахнат прекалено големи снимки. Моля, имайте мярка в големината на изображенията, помислете два пъти преди да публикувате снимка по-голяма от 1024 пиксела.

В нашата секция се допускат само по 7 снимки на мнение. Всички снимки в повече ще бъдат превръщани в линкове, а ако са прекалено много, ще бъдат и трити без предупреждение.

*2. Подписи*

а) Подписът не може да е по-голям от 5 реда текст и не трябва да използва фонтове с по-голям от стандартния размер

б) Подписът не трябва да съдържа националистически, войнствени, расистки или каквито и да е други коментари, които могат да обидят други хора

*3. Аватари*

а) Аватари с политическо съдържание не се допускат. Политическите агитации не са за този форум

б) Аватари с порнографско или шокиращо графично съдържание не се допускат

*4. Цитиране*

Освен ако не е абсолютно наложително, избягвайте отговаряйки на мнения включващи снимки, да цитирате всички изображения. По-добре е да се изтрият IMG таговете и да се заместят с такива за връзки: URL. Темите стават прекалено натоварени и повторението на снимки не носи допълнителна информация.


----------



## dia

*IV. Съдържание на цитати:*

*1. Признание на заслуга*

а) Цитирайки външни статии трябва да сложите връзка към източника

б) Всички снимки трябва да бъдат придружени с цитиране на автора и източника

в) Статии, които не съдържат новини, а са примерно научни, могат да подлежат на специални авторски права и трябва да се избягва цялостното им цитиране

*2. Избиране на източници*

а) Бъдете много внимателни при използването на източници. Вестници и статии на националистически и етнически партии, жълта преса[/COLOR]

б) Използването на екстремистка литература от всякакъв вид няма да бъде толерирано

*V. Специални правила:*

*1. Брой на нарушения*

Ако съберете тви активни точки от инфракции, временно ще ви бъде спряно правото да публикувате нови мнения (бриг/brig). Ако съберете повече от общо 10 точки можете да бъдете перманентно отстранени от форума (бан/ban) за всякакво нарушение на правилата.

*VI. Последни правила*

*1. Следване на правилата*

а) Нарушаване на което и да е от тези правила може да доведе до изтриване на мнения или части от мнения. Ако не изпълнявате правилата, първо ще бъдете бригнати, а после и перманентно баннати.

б) Сериозни нарушения ще водят до директен бан

в) Този форум и сървърите му са частна собственост. Вие сте тук само защото сте поканени да бъдете тук. Ние можем да премахнем тази покана във всеки един момент, по всякаква причина или дори без абсолютно никаква причина.

*2. Непредвидени ситуации*

Модераторския екип си запазва правото да реагира във всяка непредвидена от правилата ситуация, какво счете за необходимо.


----------

